# Mexican Spuds



## SierraCook (Sep 25, 2004)

I love to make this recipe for dinner because one potato and all of it's fixin's is all you need to eat. I also like to take one in my lunch the next day, minus the sour cream and guacamole.

SC

*Mexican Spuds*

4 russet potatoes (8-10 oz., each), scrubbed
1-lb. ground beef or turkey
1 tablespoon chili powder*
1 can (8 oz.) tomato sauce
1 cup medium tomato salsa (Pace Picante Sauce)
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1 cup chopped tomato
½ cup thinly sliced green onions, including tops
1 can (4 oz.) sliced black olives, drained
Guacamole
Sour cream

Pierce potatoes with fork. Cook in a microwave oven on full power, turning over once, until potatoes are tender when pierced, 15 to 20 minutes. Or bake in oven at 400º F., until tender when pierced, about 45 to 50 minutes.

Meanwhile, in a 10 to 12-inch nonstick skillet over high heat, stir beef until crumbled and lightly browned, about 5 minutes. Drain and return to skillet.

Add chili powder to beef and stir 1 minute. Add tomato sauce and salsa. Reduce heat and simmer, uncovered, to blend flavors for 5 minutes.

Cut a slit in each potato lengthwise and push ends to make a pocket. Spoon meat mixture into pocket of each potato and top each equally with cheese, tomato, onions, and olives. Serve with guacamole and sour cream, if desired. 

* Note: Chili powder can be omitted to reduce the heat.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 25, 2004)

SC, guac and sour cream are NEVER optional!


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 25, 2004)

mudbug said:
			
		

> SC, guac and sour cream are NEVER optional!



Ok, I will agree with the guacamole part, but sometimes I am not in the mood for sour cream.  I would rather leave room for salsa and chips.  I am the total salsa fanatic.    

SC


----------



## mudbug (Sep 25, 2004)

then you are the better person - much healthier. I am never NOT in the mood for sc (hey....don't get the wrong idea)


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 25, 2004)

Very funny, mudbug   I appreciate a good sense of humor.  Cutting out the certain things like sour cream, etc. plus changing my eating habits and exercising is how I have lost 35 pounds.

SC  8)


----------



## mudbug (Sep 26, 2004)

Told ya you were the better person - I've only lost 10 so far.  congrats on your success!


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 26, 2004)

Ditto, mudbug.  Hey, ten pounds is better than zero pounds.  The hard part is going to keep those pounds off this winter when I am less active.  That is the one good thing about my job, running around the forest all summer is good exercise.  We have a small workout room at the ranger station, so I will have to commit to using it. 

SC


----------

